# Accents



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

A meaningless and pointless post, but just wanted to tell you men and women up there in Massachussets that you've got the greatest accent in the entire US. It's unique and one I find especially pleasing to the ears.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment...I am from Boston..where we pahk ah cahs in yahds....


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

qtgrlcop @ Fri 12 Nov said:


> Thanks for the compliment...I am from Boston..where we pahk ah cahs in yahds....


...but not to fahhh from the bahhh


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah thats wickid nice of you to say. Ar accents ah pissah


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Philly @ Fri 12 Nov said:


> qtgrlcop @ Fri 12 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the compliment...I am from Boston..where we pahk ah cahs in yahds....
> ...


but don't fahget to put a quahtah in the metah


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I love you all to death...but I beg to differ. It was bad enough I picked up "wicked" when I was in college...You can't live in CT and talk like you're from MA..especially where I live!!!!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I think *yiz* are all awesome.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I was always partial to women with a southern accent. :inlove:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

So what happened to the letter "R"? Lost it somewhere?


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I think I left my R in the gaaage with the caa.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

kateykakes @ Fri 12 Nov said:


> So what happened to the letter "R"? Lost it somewhere?


They went to Texas, so they could go through the "warsh"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah...why do people from eastern mass take the "R"s out of my words but add them to words like "idea"...making it "idear"? I never got that.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

.......This post is not "R" rated............................Bwhahahahahah..................if you like that, stay for the veal! :roll: :sl:


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

It might just be personal opinion but I think the letter "R" actually was lost by those from the Boston area, and was found by those from places like Turner's Falls and other western MA towns.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I lived in Dallas, TX for one summer years ago. The locals down there couldn't get enough of me saying "cah..." it just never got old for them.

BTW, I think guys with southern accents are hot too! :wink: :wub: :inlove: :heart: :kiss:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sat 13 Nov said:


> .
> 
> BTW, I think guys with southern accents are hot too! :wink: :wub: :inlove: :heart: :kiss:


Yall........


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sat Nov 13 said:


> I lived in Dallas, TX for one summer years ago. The locals down there couldn't get enough of me saying "cah..." it just never got old for them.
> 
> BTW, I think guys with southern accents are hot too! :wink: :wub: :inlove: :heart: :kiss:


After living in NC for a few years, I couldn't wait to get back up North so I could hear the Philly & South Jersey accents. They are definitely unique, just like those from New York.

I never did care much for the guys with the Southern accent, although it does sound pleasing to hear the women there speak. With the hearing the guys, to me it was more like "running fingers down a chalkboard". It just never appealed to me.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh boy, not me... I could never get enough of being called "sugar" and "darlin' " etc. Southern guys are very charming. :inlove: 

I'd say their manners in general are definitely better than up here where I'd be more likely to hear, "Hey, honey! Nice rack!" :wm:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a friend Courtney who lives in Fairmont WV, she is also a firefighter. Everytime we talk...............the hair on the back of my neck stands up she is sooooo sexy to listen too. :wub: :naughty: I dont know whats better the accent.......or her being a firefighter..........dam where is a hose bed when you need it! :icon_hum:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Does anyone hear people say "tonic" for soda? I get made fun of for using the term. Also
jimmies instead of sprinkles on ice cream.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I say soda. "Tonic" is a word used by people over fahty. The same goes for "slacks."


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm only 34.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's not too late for you to turn back and change your ways. Everytime you feel compelled to say the word "tonic," just imagine all the people under 40 snickering at you behind your back. I can even administer electrical shocks to you if you'd like. :twisted:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

I say parlor instead of living room too. I need help.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh wow... it's even worse than I thought.


----------



## southiestyle (Sep 13, 2004)

SEABASS I say those words too...I also say a "boss of pepsi"!! And I am under 30.- :BNANA: People always make fun of the way I say certain words. I guess you can't take the city out of the girl B: :GNANA:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, it's not "soda" or "tonic"...it's "pop"...majority rules! :wink: 

The "R" is dropped in the Boston area as it was "fashionable, the bomb, cool, etc" to speak that way at the time of the revolution. Fortunately, people moved into the rest of the country and began to speak normally. So, what you have in Boston, and especially in Slummerville, is a dogged adherence to a fad, ebonics-like, that went out of fashion over 200 years ago. Like, soooo yesterday, period! 8) 

Oh, and while we're on the subject, it's a "milk shake", not a "frappe".


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> Hey, it's not "soda" or "tonic"...it's "pop"...majority rules! :wink:


Nope, you're wrong..it's "soda" 



dcs2244 @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> Oh, and while we're on the subject, it's a "milk shake", not a "frappe".


AGREED! And whoever said "sprinkles" vs. "jimmies" Good for you! You're smart too! :wl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

Ever try and order a Frappe out side of mass, you will get real funny looks.


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

stm4710 @ 13 Nov 2004 10:28 said:


> Officer Dunngeon @ Sat 13 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


plural of Yall - All Yall.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

SEABASS @ Sat 13 Nov said:


> Does anyone hear people say "tonic" for soda? I get made fun of for using the term. Also
> jimmies instead of sprinkles on ice cream.


yeah I do too.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

VAP1773 @ 15 Nov 2004 11:45 said:


> Yall........
> 
> plural of Yall - All Yall.


Actually, "y'all" is supposed to be translated into "you all."

Example: Y'all know I'm a hottie! :wink:


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon @ 15 Nov 2004 12:59 said:


> VAP1773 @ 15 Nov 2004 11:45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yall........
> ...


How hot are y'all? nfire:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

southiestyle @ Sat 13 Nov said:


> SEABASS I say those words too...I also say a "boss of pepsi"!! And I am under 30.- :BNANA: People always make fun of the way I say certain words. I guess you can't take the city out of the girl B: :GNANA:


Southiestyle, you talk with a dialect I can barely understand on a good day, and you only live 10 miles from me! \/


----------

